# why am i no longer getting e-mails from Rfuk??



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

as the title says, there not in my junk box either


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah same here!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

same.


----------



## animalmad69 (Nov 2, 2010)

same here..


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

well its nice to know im not alone


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I was wondering this earlier! I haven't got any!


----------



## Corns N Critters (Aug 20, 2009)

There's another thread about this in the help section. It's happening to a lot of people including myself.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Me too,I used to her loads on my phone but during about the last week hardly any.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

me too :bash:


----------



## Snakeskin74 (Mar 27, 2010)

Me to ! :rant2:


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

Corns N Critters said:


> There's another thread about this in the help section. It's happening to a lot of people including myself.


help section??? could you post a link to it please i cant find it :2thumb:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Just to join in...Me neither...


----------



## aban (May 28, 2008)

Or me


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Or me! :bash: 

Last email from RFUK was on the 13th. :whip:


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

same :/ thought it was just my email account messing up


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

same prob here. Also had issues with not remembering but after clearing cookies both under Control panel - Internet options and also deleting temporary internet files have fixed that

Not had any email notification of PMs for a few weeks now :-(


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

I get loads of emails from RFUK....no, wait...actually, I don't get any either...never really have done since joining, got the odd one or two, but there have always been replies to posts that I have not been informed of.


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm cool with it... stops me having to delete forty-odd messages every day


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

gecko lady said:


> same :/ thought it was just my email account messing up


snap! so it ain't just me then, but everybody- come on mods, let us know why!


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ng-email-notifications-pms-2.html#post7503638

Just thought i'd link you all to this. :no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

me too


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Come on please can someone sort this out


----------



## lorrii.bailey (Dec 21, 2010)

Same as, it's really annoying me! I had to email loads to get someone to manually activate my account coz of it!


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

any news any one??


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Not fixed yet is it?:gasp:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

same for me.


----------



## Snakeskin74 (Mar 27, 2010)

Still nothing, come on sort it out !!!!!!!!


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I've had the same problem with not getting emails from CaptiveBred as well, so it seems to be the message boards rather than just RFUK.


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

I've started getting the emails again. Stopped a while back and started a few days ago again.


----------



## Snakeskin74 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ive had three come though now, is it fixed then ?


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

heh, mine was fixed just after i replied to this thread. nice!


----------

